
Aussie hacks Siri to automate home - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/aussie-hacks-siri-to-automate-home-20111202-1o9zj.html
======
mikecane
This is exactly why Apple needs to release "Siri in a Box" --

"He plans to sell a "plug and play" box that will ship early next year and
allow anyone to hack their iPhone 4S Siri app."

[http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/11/27/siri-dramatized-
in...](http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/11/27/siri-dramatized-in-1987-and-
boxed-in-2012/)

Apple needs to do it first.

~~~
rgonzalez
Apple will probably take its time, like always, to do it just right.

But I agree, siri in a box would be a great next product for apple and a great
tool/toy for developers. It brings the TWINE project to mind
<http://kck.st/ruJgAV> If the experience is a simple as the one portrayed in
the video you linked and is as versatile or beyond TWINE it's going to be
amazing.

------
Ogre
Siri can open my garage door. <http://rumsey.org/blog/2011/11/voice-
controlled-garage-door/>

It's not quite as slick as his solution, but having to say "Text House" in
front of commands is a small price, and there's no way Apple can "close the
hole" in my case, short of not allowing Siri to send texts. I don't know why
they would want to anyway.

Also, the $30 credit Twilio gives just for signing up may last over two years
at the rate I actually use it (1 cent per text, $1/mo for the dedicated phone
#. $24 for two years plus 300 actual uses at two texts per use since there's a
reply sent to each command). So it's nearly free unless I think up some other
stuff I want to do with it.

~~~
sneak
I find it unlikely that Apple will intentionally close this hole, as it's just
a hijacking of the TCP SSL connection, and requires that the mitm cert be
manually installed on the handset beforehand for it to work. It's not really a
"hack" in the security-related sense of the term, only in the "sweet hack"
sense.

~~~
Ogre
Yeah, I agree, I was just responding to the article, "But the hack may not
last long, with Mr Schappi predicting Apple would want to close the hole he
exploited."

On the other hand, Apple gets uppity in sometimes unpredictable ways.

------
schappim
This article doesn't give enough credit to:
<https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy> (without which the Arduino + Siri build
wouldn't be possible).

Cheers,

Marcus (the guy in the article).

